

What one man losing his shoe has to do with Israel's covert war - krmmalik
https://medium.com/@asgharbukhari/asghar-bukhari-the-israeli-covert-war-being-waged-on-british-soil-against-muslim-speakers-6a764166fdf3

======
toolsadmin
oy vey

